# warm start issue ==bad fuel pump/check valve??



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

my 10v mc motor, when warm, if i shut it off and let it sit for anywhere between 30sec and 2 hours starts hard, usually I have to hold the gas pedel to the floor, hold it there, while cranking for 45seconds. Do you think the check vavle for the fuel pump has gone bad?
tia


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: warm start issue ==bad fuel pump/check valve?? (jungle)*

does it happen when its cold too......? My car used to run really rough and i would have to crank it for a few seconds to get it to start but it wouldn;t really idle until it warmed up
Another thing....if you want to save your motor and starter....never race a a cold motor like that...just give it enough gas to keep it running till it warms up a little. and dont crank it over for 45sec.....i could see some problems arising in the future


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: warm start issue ==bad fuel pump/check valve?? (gidrew)*

cold starting isn't sooo bad, but keeping it running for the first minute or two, requires the gas to be feathered...i assumed that was just part of having a modded mc motor. I know i have a nasty vaccum leak somewhere....i am still hunting that one down.
I am a firm believer in not reving a cold motor....all of my cars never go past 3500 rpms until they are near thier normal operating temp.


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: warm start issue ==bad fuel pump/check valve?? (jungle)*

As far as the vacuum leak goes. I have the CIS-3 system in my car and the injectors go into inserts and then are put into the head. Well there are 4 O rings all together, 2 on the insert and 2 on the injectors. More then half of mine were hard and broken down. Some of them where only half there, cause air to be pulled in and causing the vacuum leak. My suggest is to go get all new o rings and injector inserts and replace them. The only want to get the inserts off is to crush them but be careful cause you could mess up the injector. They they and let me know. it seemed to fix my problem. 
Also look at your intake boot for crack and all air lines.


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: warm start issue ==bad fuel pump/check valve?? (gidrew)*

I had the injectors out when i had the exhaust manifold welded...i replaced the injector o-rings....but i only remember replacing the big one (i got the upgraded ones from Blau.) and the little skinny one. I don't remember seeing a 3rd & 4th o-ring. 
I did a test....i wired a swich to manually turn on my fuel pump w/ the key in the on position.....with the car warm (drive it, let it sit for 20 minutes)....turn the fuel pump on for 30seconds, then start the car...it fired right over.....meaning it is the check valve cuz the fuel in the lines drained back to the tank, and running the fuel pump b4 i started the car refilled them. I ordered a new check valve from GermanAutoparts.com for $18 today. The fuel pump that is on the car look fairly new, must have been replaced somewhere before.


----------

